# Hesitation = Devastation



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

Most times hitting something on a mountain bike with just a little bit more speed than your comfortable with yields better results. I think I read here that hesitation = devastation. So true. Still, when faced with something technical or scary, it's sometimes tough to just go for it, but if/when you do and make it, it's the best. One of the things I love about MTBing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

Totally man....go big or go home

:razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Totally man....go big or go home
> 
> :razz:



Not really. I don't really go big or take huge risks. I know my limits. Some of the stuff I find challenging many guys would find laughable. I'm okay with that and ride within my limits.

How was the surfing season? Any shark attacks? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

I totally agree.  If I stop and look it too long I'll never hit it.  Trying to hit it too slow, or trying to stop mid-way almost always leads to disastrous results.  The same goes for skiing IMHO


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The same goes for skiing IMHO



In a sense. The difference is with skiing you usually have gravity helping you when you need to pick up speed quickly. If you don't attack a climb or even something flat on a mountain bike with the necessary speed from the start, you're done. I'm pretty conservative on skis too. I wonder if the MTB go for it mentality I learned this summer will make me a more aggressive skier this season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> How was the surfing season? Any shark attacks? :lol:



If it's called hanging ten.......my season was hanging two maybe three.  didn't get out much, which proved to be a good defense against the sharks.....my skin was blinding white :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If it's called hanging ten.......my season was hanging two maybe three.  didn't get out much, which proved to be a good defense against the sharks.....my skin was blinding white :lol:



Pfft. I told you to buy a mountain bike...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder if the MTB go for it mentality I learned this summer will make me a more aggressive skier this season.



I'm thinking that it will in my case...  If that's good or bad is yet to be seen...


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking that it will in my case...  If that's good or bad is yet to be seen...



Last summer's mountain biking didn't make me any more aggressive skiing.  So far this season I've managed to keep the hesitation down and I think I'm a little smoother because of it, especially compared to the beginning of last season.  I think that's due, in part, to the fact that our pace is considerably faster than the beginning of last season, so I don't really have the choice to hesitate, if I want to keep up.

I'm definitely going to work on just going for it a little more this year.


----------

